# Full 3.60 SDK PlayStation 3 Leak By JoHNAaRoN



## Xuphor (Sep 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> sonyhatesme-ja.nfo
> PS3 3.60 FULL SDK © SONY
> 
> Date     : Sept 2011
> ...



Source:
http://www.ps3hax.net/2011/09/full-3-60-sd...k-by-johnaaron/


----------



## raulpica (Sep 7, 2011)

They've also leaked the 3.60 appldr keys.

That will mean any game will be playable on 3.55 soon.


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 7, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> They've also leaked the 3.60 appldr keys.
> 
> That will mean any game will be playable on 3.55 soon.



No, and if it does, not soon. Read the comments there, the admins know what they are talking about.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 7, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holiday season _is_ soon in my book


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 7, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Source said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, not soon for my book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When your average life span from a medical condition you have is 32 years and you're already 24, that's not soon at all.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 7, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> Oh, not soon for my book
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, Xuph 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nevermind then :/


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 7, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See the KYT: Xuphor in General Off-topic, I'd like to see more mods/admins there


----------



## bj4e2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Resistance 3 needs the 3.66 sdk keys, fyi. So it's just to make some of the other games work for now.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 7, 2011)

Fuck yeah! Major win for the homebrew community.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 7, 2011)

bj4e2 said:
			
		

> Resistance 3 needs the 3.66 sdk keys, fyi. So it's just to make some of the other games work for now.


Dang. Didn't know about that one. I guess Sony's still a bit ahead then.


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 7, 2011)

Uh.... I thought 3.60 and 3.66 used the same keys. Sony didn't bother changing them because they weren't cracked.


----------



## bj4e2 (Sep 7, 2011)

I was hoping for an easy fix for Resistance, but judging from the update.pup file included, I doubt we will be playing this anytime soon on custom firmware.


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 7, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> Oh, not soon for my book
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Please let that be a joke, dude. I'd miss seeing you here if you died.


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 7, 2011)

DrOctapu said:
			
		

> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No joke, and "dudette", not dude. Go to General Off Topic for Know Your Temps: Xuphor.


----------



## Ace (Sep 7, 2011)

Eh... I would've called the release "Sony-Doesn't-Kare(anymore) 3.60.rar"


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't see how this can be useful. Here is an excerpt from a conversation I had with a well know PSP developer.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It starts with being illegal, then they can't use it anyways because a) they don't know how b) they are not supposed to
> they cant release anything done with it, coz all HB made with it is illegal.



So why does this matter?


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 7, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> I don't see how this can be useful. Here is an excerpt from a conversation I had with a well know PSP developer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A) Read about the SDK original Xbox leak. They didn't know how to use it, but they learned by trial and error programming. Eventually GREAT homebrew came out. (99% speed N64 emulator for example)
B) Lol, they don't care one little bit. ALL Homebrew made with the original Xbox leaked SDK was illegal, but they still made it like crazy, as it was insanely better than the non-SDK homebrew.

That PSP devoloper needs to understand the scene better, seriously.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 7, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well maybe you need to understand we are dealing with SONY. not Xbox. Also, The use of said Homebrew is illegal.


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 7, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Also, The use of said Homebrew is illegal.



Again, *I SAID THAT*, and they *DO NOT CARE*. Seriously, that's like saying a dog won't dry hump a leg because it's not a female dog. Just like the dog, the people who want better homebrew *do not care*.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 7, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Them not caring doesn't make it right. So go figure. I seriously don't care myself. Just putting that fact out there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, did you seriously have to edit it to full CAPS?


----------



## Nujui (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't think sony is really going to care what's going to be made out of this. Yes it's illegal to use, but unless it something that's going to threaten them I really don't think they give a crap.

Besides, something good may come out of this (Even though it's illegal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 7, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> DrOctapu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, sorry. I'm fairly used to just using the term dude rather than dudette. No one's ever pointed that out, although I knew you're female.


----------



## MSaki (Sep 7, 2011)

its a sdk so what... 

if ps3 ends up like the psp with cfw straight via signed hb and reboot exploit. call me up....

heh iv used ps3 and many other for paper weights still gonna.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 8, 2011)

MSaki said:
			
		

> its a sdk so what...
> 
> if ps3 ends up like the psp with cfw straight via signed hb and reboot exploit. call me up....
> 
> heh iv used ps3 and many other for paper weights still gonna.



The PS3 has quite a few games worth buying instead of just having it sit around for nothing.. Talking all about homebrew is nice and all, but honestly, it'll take time for anything worthwhile to come out from this release. Before that happens, enjoy the console and at least try to support the company that actually made the f'ing thing (regardless of how much hate there is for Sony, I believe most wouldn't want to be without the PS3).


-Qtis


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 8, 2011)

i am actually interested about how how the emulators will come about with this one. what do u think xuphor, ps2, wii and ds emus... which ones are feasible and also likely


----------



## Cyan (Sep 8, 2011)

It looks like it's only the (3.55 only? didn't we already had it?) NPDRM keys which were leaked. This is the keys used to compile new applications for them to work on newer 3.56+ Official firmware.
This is the key used to encrypt only.

It's not the master key which is used to decrypt everything, so we can't just decrypt the eboot.bin from 3.56+ games to work on 3.55

Maybe it will help find the masterkey, but until then there won't be any way to play newer games with only the NPDRM.

At least, developers should be able to release homebrew (and cfw?) you can launch on OFW, like the "PSN-like games installed on XMB".

Note: I'm not a cryptology expert, correct me if needed.

I'm more interested in the "PS3 3.55 downgrade PUP file for FW 3.56+ test kits".
could it be used to downgrade using the rescue menu? (which 3.56 couldn't exit).

more info, read comment 65


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 17, 2011)

wait why are all the icons from iphone?


----------

